# Some Exotic wood for the Smoker



## jayfish (Jun 19, 2007)

Just found this place!
They sell Guava and Kiawe (Hawaiian Mesquite) wood!
12Lbs. $22.00 3 day priority Mail.

Maybe something fun to try!

http://www.hawaiiguava.com/


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

Kiawe is really good but I never smoked with guava. How's that smoke?

When I was stationed at Pearl they always used Kiawe wood for pig roast. I loved the taste!

Thanks for posting that link hon!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks jayfish!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

I ordered a box of the Guava and Kiawe... I'll let y'all know how it is once I get it!


----------

